# shedding problem



## josen1982 (Jan 26, 2011)

My dog started shedding a lot of her hair and is now getting bald spots on back of rear legd, chest and some now her back. I thought it was scratching because of fleas until she started getting them on her back. I figured we were gonna have a flea problem beacuse of the next door neighber not taking care of their dog. My firend said its fleas but i gave her a bath and could not find any. My other friend said its her genes beacuse shes blue. His blue/fawn female had that problem like 3 years ago and said the vet gave her a shot. What could be causing this, and what are diiferent ways to take care of it?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

can you take a picture? hard to tell could ba anything from allergies, fleas , mange and many other causes. the neighbors dog having fleas isnt going to affect your dog unless you arent doing flea treatments , your dog can bring fleas in from outside in your yard or out on walks its just that season. best bet is to treat for flea during this time { we dont treat for fleas in the winter up here its too cold and we have never seen them but in milder climates you may have to treat year round} but like I said many causes so posting a pic is best bet.


----------



## josen1982 (Jan 26, 2011)

took some pics last night. She actually got more spots after her bath this past weekend.


----------



## josen1982 (Jan 26, 2011)

sorry about the big pics.


----------



## josen1982 (Jan 26, 2011)

after reading another post here about blue litters, that might have something to do with it too. I know the people that own her parents, grandparents and great grandparents, and they are all blue. Every bred female has had less and less white on them.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What food are you feeding? Ecko had issues like this too. It was a cross between fleas, food, and allergies. He is no longer an outside dog, is fed a grain free limited ingredient diet with venison and sweet potato, and gets fish oil at least 3 times per week. I also used Nu Stock on the worst spots including a really bad scar on his face from when the original owners had poorly treated a staff infection. He's looking good now. I'd look at the food first. Just my opinion of course.

PS ALL colors have the potential to look like that, not just blue ones.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What food do you feed? I would also add either flax seed oil or salmon oil into her diet. If she isn't on a grain free food I would start with that first. Also, don't treat a dog for fleas if you see she doesn't have any. Putting chemicals and pesticides on your dog could just cause more harm than good and add to more hair loss JMO. I have seen plenty of other colors on here lately with allergies and skin problems so it isn't just always the blues with problems.


----------



## josen1982 (Jan 26, 2011)

I feed her purina dog chow with wet old roy food from the small packages. I was giving her pedigree at first but she got a hold of the other dog's bowl and stopped eating her food since. She buys them the oldroy because her dog is picky and wont eat without it so we give my dog some too. We're gonna have to start buying separate food for them from what im reading but what other food or foods can I give her that wont be a big difference in price?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

josen1982 said:


> I feed her purina dog chow with wet old roy food from the small packages. I was giving her pedigree at first but she got a hold of the other dog's bowl and stopped eating her food since. She buys them the oldroy because her dog is picky and wont eat without it so we give my dog some too. We're gonna have to start buying separate food for them from what im reading but what other food or foods can I give her that wont be a big difference in price?


The crappy food could be the reason for her issues . Taste of the wild is a great grain free food and very affordable for alot of people on a budget. I also would add the salmon oil or flax seed still. Dry food loses alot of its omega 3 and 6 potency when it goes through processing. The extra oil from the fish or flax oils will replenish it and help her to get a nice coat back.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> The crappy food could be the reason for her issues . Taste of the wild is a great grain free food and very affordable for alot of people on a budget. I also would add the salmon oil or flax seed still. Dry food loses alot of its omega 3 and 6 potency when it goes through processing. The extra oil from the fish or flax oils will replenish it and help her to get a nice coat back.


Agreed, although I think Pacific Stream Taste of The Wild has some Omega from fish... Not too sure though. I know it's glossy, unlike High Priarie


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

I was going to post asking the same thing. I noticed in Dai Ca, his back legs & on his belly/chest










That's of his leg, he's asleep right now, can't get his belly. I know it's not fleas, but I'm thinking a food allergy? It was noted that the father Pit Bull was allergic to chicken, there might be the possibility of passing that on. But the store manager at Petcetera said that in puppies allergies like that wouldn't show that young... Is this true? His fur seems to be thinning & he got is first vaccine yesterday, could that have to do with it?
We're feeding him Royal Canin Starter Mousse for puppies, chicken flavor & Nutrience Puppy Formula

& to the original post, sorry to hear about her coat  Hills Science Diet was a highly recommended dog food for Pit Bulls where I live, not too sure what everyones take on that is. Lamb & Rice flavor btw


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

At the shelter, Science Diet is what is fed. A lot of the bully breeds have a hard time on it.

It's not grain free last time I checked, I don't like it.

The only brands off the top of my head I would recommend are.
Taste of The Wild
Orijen
Blue Buffalo Wilderness
Evo
Breeders Choice

And for those who need a cheaper food, Natural Balance.
I've heard good things about the Kirkland brand food but I don't know much about it.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart-14.html


----------



## DaiCa (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh.. well then lol, I shall look at the others you've suggested, thank you. I put Chanel on it, she likes it, but maybe I'll switch her over. I want them to have the same food (when he's older) so in case they happen to get at each others dish.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> The crappy food could be the reason for her issues . Taste of the wild is a great grain free food and very affordable for alot of people on a budget. I also would add the salmon oil or flax seed still. Dry food loses alot of its omega 3 and 6 potency when it goes through processing. The extra oil from the fish or flax oils will replenish it and help her to get a nice coat back.


Found it on their site 


> Smoked & Fresh Salmon - Found in our Pacific Stream Canine Formula. Rich in omega fatty acids, these ingredients offer highly digestible protein to help your dog maintain the sleek condition of good health.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> Found it on their site


Cool  while the fish type dog foods are good they still lose just as much potency as all the other processed dry dog foods which is why I always rotate between salmon and flax seed oils. My girls coat is glistening because of the added supplements


----------



## josen1982 (Jan 26, 2011)

Im kinda new to this since I havent had a dog since 1999(a rottweiler). thanx for all the advise since im here to learn as much as I can.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

josen1982 said:


> Im kinda new to this since I havent had a dog since 1999(a rottweiler). thanx for all the advise since im here to learn as much as I can.


That's why we are here for you  I have had dogs for many years and am still learning. This is a great place to learn all you need to know to care for your girl. First.....change that food and you should see a HUGE difference by just doing that  Read through this thread for reviews and info on better quality foods.
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html


----------



## josen1982 (Jan 26, 2011)

where can i get the fish oil and flax seed oil, and these different foods ya are recomending me?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

josen1982 said:


> where can i get the fish oil and flax seed oil, and these different foods ya are recomending me?


I go to whole foods not sure if you have any in Texas but I get the unfiltered organic raw flax seed oil. It's $14 for a good size bottle that lasts a couple months. You can go to any petstore and get salmon oil just make sure it is all natural. You can go to petsmart, petco, pet supplies plus, or pet life and get all the great foods listed in the thread I provided you. Taste of the wild is a favorite for alot of people because it is very affordable and is grain free as well as being great quality for the price. Here is a very informative article on the importance of adding omega 3's and 6 to a dogs diet 
http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...s-diet-that-could-devastate-their-health.aspx


----------



## josen1982 (Jan 26, 2011)

well, I got her on natural balance yesterday, sweet potatoes and bison. And today I started the salmon oil, would it be ok if I still mix in some minced garlic and a raw egg in her food? Was thinking of also getting her some of the other flavors as well.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

josen1982 said:


> well, I got her on natural balance yesterday, sweet potatoes and bison. And today I started the salmon oil, would it be ok if I still mix in some minced garlic and a raw egg in her food? Was thinking of also getting her some of the other flavors as well.


NO RAW EGGS!! Raw egg whites actually dry out the coat. The egg white contains avidin which can damage a dogs metabolism and create a biotin deficiency. Stick with the oils!! That is the sure fire way to get her coat back to a healthy condition. Salmon oil or flax seed oil only. Also, Garlic can be toxic to a dog so I would stay away from the garlic. Is there a reason why you give her that? If it is to deter fleas you can add ACV (Apple Cider Vinegar) it has to be RAW with the "mother" in it. ACV has alot of great health benefits when added to a dogs diet and it is very cheap. I am actually using ACV to treat my girl for some demodectic mange she has broken out with due to her coming into heat and it is working along with a few other things. It also is a natural deterant for fleas. A dog is less appealing to parasites when they are acidic tasting inside and out  Here is the ACV link so you can read about it.
Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs


----------



## josen1982 (Jan 26, 2011)

ok thanx, I was having a problem with flys getting to her food and posted on here asking what I could do and someone recomended for me to put a little garlic in the food. But will stop that now and look into the other stuff.


----------

